# It can happen to anybody.



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

That's terrible, sorry for the loss of your friend and our fellow electrician.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I am sorry to hear this. 
I shall post it at work so that someone might learn.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Always sad to hear stuff like that.

Like you say......... anyone... anytime, anywhere. It can happen.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Damn......


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Thank you for posting that, regards to you and his family.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> That's terrible, sorry for the loss of your friend and our fellow electrician.


This is exactly my feelings as well.

My condolences,

~Matt


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

My Regards, Prayers for his family.

I DO know how this feels to lose a friend in this type of accident.

Let us all learn from this. (not to Monday AM quarterback)

We are in control. WE must ensure our own safety. Require that normal operations halt, or,that adiquate security PERSONNEL are here to look out.

My friend,1996, caught in a doorway on the lift.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

A couple of years ago a JW and an apprentice from my shop had a scissor lift accident. Neither of them do electrical work anymore. The JW has to walk with a cane now, and the apprentice pretty much shattered both legs (he jumped for it after the lift tipped) and has been through a zillion surgeries and physical therapy sessions.

Not fun at all.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I was working on a boom this week, and I had caution tape up barricading my boom in. (I was working on a street with cars).

Anyway, one car runs my caution tape barricade, sees my lift, stops, puts it in reverse, and drives off carrying my caution tape and EMT stake.

I didn't see it.

2 more cars came along that road at the same time, so I'm happy they weren't speeding, drunk, or texting. I had to get down off my boom and repair my barricade.

So the next day, I brought household furniture and reinforced my barricade with a ton of stuff so nobody can run it.

BTW it's a 1 way street.

I'm working on my lift again, and some lady in an SUV comes up the wrong way on the 1 way street, goes up on the curb to get around my lift, drives off, only to have to stop at my barricade and come back around my lift again.

Scary. Damn people man. I already don't like heights or lifts, but I can seriously see how OTHER people can make me dead.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

When I worked at the meat plant, it was a game for the fork truckers to "touch" your ladder as they went by. I've seen them do it in front of supervisors, and nothing be said. We used to just holler "hey" and wave your hammer at them. Some got the point, some tried to push you farther. I wouldn't be suprised if the fork trucker in that plant wasn't "playing" too. I think they should press charges, manslaughter at least and post it the headlines in EVERY plant in the country. At my last job we had a lighting contract with a major grocery chain. The oly lifts that woulf fit/reach were genie wheel around, straight up models. The stupid people would hit the BIG BLUE LIFT in the middle of the isle with their carts so hard it would knock stuff over in the lift. How oblivious to the outside world do you have to be? And it would happen 10-20 times a day.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I not worried about dying.....that's probably why I'm kept alive.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I always hate to hear about stuff like this, you're right it could be any one of us any day of the week. 
God be with his family and friends.


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Mike..That's horrible.

I worked in Dallas for a LARGE electrical contractor many years ago and we were working on a 15 story building with a tower crane. I was talking one day with my supervisor about jobsite incidents and he told me of a job he was on where the cable on a tower crane snapped under the weight of the load and as it was running the length of the pulleys, it gained momentum. When it was long enough to reach, it whipped across the ground. There were 2 guys walking and talking to each other, one just ahead of the other. My boss said that the cable just hit the first guy so hard and fast it cut him clean in two just missing his buddy behind him. WOW! I could NOT imagine seeing that happen. Boss said it was nasty.

Like 480 said..anyone, anytime, anywhere.


----------



## blusolstice (Sep 17, 2010)

sorry about your friend, condolences.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

been a bad week here 2.....we lost 2 guys (different trades) on 2 different site within an hour of each other......bad day in Vancouver. 1st guy had a wall form fall on him, killed instantly, and another guy fell 50' from scaffolding, and just succumbed to his injuries this morning. 

Be safe out there guys, lets all go home at the end of the day. 28 is tooo young to die. And our jobs sure are not worth it.

http://www.news1130.com/news/local/...ter-two-vancouver-construction-site-accidents


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Terrible, terriblely tragic and sad. My condolences to those of you who knew him.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

You don't have to be up high to die.

A couple of years ago, a guy cleaning panels was standing on the top of an 8ft ladder when something happened and he fell. Either the ladder tipped out of he slipped I don't know, but he died from his fall....off of a little 8ft ladder.


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> .. was standing on the top of an 8ft ladder...


Ever wonder why it says " DO NOT stand above this rung or step"?

Im guilty, too. Sometimes we think, 'ah.it's just to tighten that one screw'.

We had a guy that worked in our warehouse in Dallas many years ago. He was on a 6 ft. ladder, he fell, a guy that was there said his head looked like someone dropped a watermelon.


----------

